# Choral Workshop on Lake Garda 2015 (Italy)



## MRF Music Festivals

*International Oratorio Choir

Choral Workshop 13-18 October 2015 in Italy

W. A. Mozart - Requiem, KV 626

Who is the International Oratorio Choir?*
The International Oratorio Choir (artistic director Peter Laskowski) is a project choir, with which you may again perform the oratorios you know in an international lineup.

*Who can take part in the project?*
-groups of at least 10 persons

*What are the terms and conditions for singers?*
-own choral scores (published by Bärenreiter) of Requiem (W. A. Mozart)
-some rough knowledge of the piece (e.g. having worked through it yourself or indeed having performed it on a previous occasion)
-commitment to attend all the rehearsals throughout the project phase

*Which piece will be worked on together?*
The Requiem Mass in D minor (KV 626) by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's is his final composition. Even though only two-thirds actually originate from Mozart himself, it is one of his best loved and admired works. Mozart died while writing the Mass. The piece was completed by his two students, Eybler and Süßmayr. The genesis and quality of later additions have been hotly debated for a long time. The strange circumstances in which the work was commissioned, and the chronological connection between this requiem mass and Mozart's rather early death has also inspired countless legends.

*Where will the rehearsals be held?*
On Lake Garda the International Oratorio Choir will be using the rehearsal rooms.
The lake presents a wonderful spectacle of natural luminescence and colours for an unforgettable musical event.
*
Where and when the concert will take place?*
The concert will be held in Riva del Garda (Italy) on 17 October 2015.

https://www.choral-workshops.com/choral-workshop-mozart-requiem-lake-garda/


----------

